# Cavs vs Celtics - NBA Preseason Game #1



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Tuesday, October 10th, 2006*








vs










*Cleveland Cavaliers* (0-0) vs. *Boston Celtics* (0-0)
*Location:* Quicken Loans Arena - Cleveland, OH
*TV:* FSOhio
*Time:* 7:00 PM ET

*Cleveland Cavaliers*

*Coach:*








Mike Brown

*Expected Starters:*






































*C:* Zydrunas Ilgauskas
*PF:* Drew Gooden
*SF:* LeBron James
*SG:* Larry Hughes
*PG:* Eric Snow :hurl: 

*Bench Players:*





































Donyell Marshall, Damon Jones, David Wesley, Anderson Varejao, Shannon Brown, Daniel Gibson

---------------------------------
*Boston Celtics*

*Coach:*








Doc Rivers

*Expected Starters:*





































*C:* Theo Ratliff
*PF:* Ryan Gomes
*SF:* Paul Pierce
*SG:* Wally Szczerbiak
*PG:* Sebastian Telfair

*Bench Players:*































Delonte West, Al Jefferson, Kendrick Perkins, Gerald Green, Rajon Rondo


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Nice game thread. 

I hope Snow doesn't play much. We know what he can do. It's the other guys we have questions about.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

OMG somebody other then remy did a game thread? When was the last time that happened lol


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

remy23 said:


> Nice game thread.
> 
> I hope Snow doesn't play much. We know what he can do. It's the other guys we have questions about.


 Well he could show he's regressed . I mean seriously his lateral quickness has been going down the last year: lose anymore and I don't think he could play in the NBA let alone be a starter


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Will Lebron and Andy even play in this game? I'm actually looking forward to seeing Telfair on the Celtics this game, because I know what the Cavs got, and I doubt they look that great this early into it.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn I got the starting lineups exactly right.

King James out for the early dunk


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

So do we think Andy is going to stay on the bench to start games this year, but just finish the games?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I like the new court colors, also the dude who replaced Reghi isn't doing that bad so far. 

Looks like more movement on offense, defensive rotations solid early.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> So do we think Andy is going to stay on the bench to start games this year, but just finish the games?


I'd prefer him starting but as long as he's finishing games it's all good.

Larry sticks a 15 footer, finger looks okay so far. Let's see ho he finishes

Damn nasty dish from LBJ


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wow. We look kinda good. It's amazing what continuity will bring.

Did you see the trapping switching defense? Hughes went from one side of the floor to the other to get to Pierce and force the miss. Hughes J going down--he looks a lot more confident than he did last year.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^No kidding...the starters look great on defense. Everyone hitting their rotations, moving on offense, they are all about business.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Jones comes into the game for Hughes. I was hoping Brown would be first off the pine but it'll come soon, I hope.

Celtics using Telfair/Rondo in the backcourt, going super fast.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Not a DJ/Snow backcourt again. What the hell.

Lets hope that's not a legit rotation


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Rondo checks in, should be interesting to watch how he does


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

DJ/Snow versus Telfair/Rondo in terms of speed? Come on now. Who's the genius who decided play this match up?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Jones, Wesley, Marshal--if those guys can find their form, that unit will be great at spreading the floor.

Gooden is looking good.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wesley is a good passer. 

Gooden always burns the Celts, nice to see him looking sharp after signing that contract though.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Now Wesley is in the game. So all the other guys got in before Brown.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remy23 said:


> Now Wesley is in the game. So all the other guys got in before Brown.


I can't imagine DJ will keep his mins over Shannon for long....


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice post move by Varejao! I like the idea of featuring him in the post with the 2nd unit.

Hughes looking good early..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Rondo is cat quick.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I don't think you'll see the rookies till later in the season.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Disapointing second quarter.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Yeah the big lead disappearing. But Cleveland tends to do that with leads. They're better coming from behind than being a frontrunner.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brown and Gibson better play in the 2nd half.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The old man backcourt is terrible. But hey, we've already known this for a long time. So why exactly are we still being forced to endure watching it? Questions, questions. As long as this never rears its ugly head in the regular season, I'll be fine. But if we see the ancient backcourt during the season, I'll be angry.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The Celtics younger guys look pretty good. Rondo in particular is nasty..he will be a nice player. Makes me wonder if Delonte West might be available down the line. 

I'm disappointed in the 2nd unit players, they seemed disorganized on both sides of the ball.

Jackson and Sasha still look like scrubs. Jackson has ability but he is just too passive. Not aggressive finishing drives, creating off the dribble, etc.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I don't think Jackson will make this team. And it's questionable whether Sasha does.
There's no room for Brandon Hunter either.

Two of Jackson, Newble, Sasha need to leave because Graham, Brown, Gibson are better.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

I didnt get the chance to watch that much of the game, but one of the things i noticed was that the new announcer didnt give me the same feel as Reghi did. It was preseason and the announcer is not gonna get overhyped for the game but he didnt have the same energy that Reghi brough when he brodcasted the games.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I missed the 2nd half but how does Shannon Brown score 8 pts in 6 minutes and Gibson score 6 points in 1 minute. I tried to stick around long enough to watch those rookies play, but it must have been the 2nd half.

The one positive is that when it was starters vs starters in the 1st quarter we looked pretty good, along with Hughes/Gooden/Marshall caught my eyes as stand out players in the first half at least.


Anyone got any thoughts on Brown/Gibson or was it more of garbage time. 

Also, I cant say I am every going to enjoy watching Snow/Wesley or Snow/Jones lineup and evenmoreso when those 3 were all in the game. But its preseason hopefully he is just checking his options.

A+ to Drew Gooden though...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF are we playing the Snow/Jones backcourt? This is the freakin preseason we already know from last year that this formation doesn't work can't we try some lineups with Wesley, Brown and even Gibson. Now that I live in Cali I refuse to try to get home early to watch these two together at the same in the backcourt. I just refuse to do it


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Anyone got any thoughts on Brown/Gibson or was it more of garbage time.


Yeah. At least for tonight, it seems Brown/Gibson > DJ/Snow. The young kids have speed, they move well and seem active. I like seeing them out there more than the veterans.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Gibson is flat out better than DJ and Snow, lack of experience and all. In pretty much every facet of the game - shooting, defense, passing, just watching him for like 10 mins makes you realize how bad our PG's and scrubs (Luke, Sasha, Newble) really are.

Gibson came in with no experience and outplayed Sasha who is like a 3 year+ vet, and Luke who was running around scared blowing layups. Newble played hard but he just simply lacks the talent. 

Future is right we need to dump the dead weight.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah it really hammers it home how time is officially up for Sasha and Luke when Gibson and Brown come in with no experience and look better than both. To say nothing of how much better Stephen Graham looked last year.

If we could drop both and get a second round pick out of it, I would consider it a win.

About our vets, good to see Marshall in shape. He was moving well out there. Eric is the same old Eric, it baffles me how he has been in the league so long and still hasn't developed 3 point range. Damon is in better shape this year, it's important that he doesn't start the season in a slump.

David Wesley looked good IMO. He looked in shape.

And Gooden--whoa. He looks like he's ready to start the season today.

All in all I like how we've come out. I feel like for the most part the guys from last year took the summer seriously, and are back to make a championship run. I expect by opening day we can expect a no-nonsense take no prisonors type of team.

And how much better did Larry look out there? Like a totally diffrent player. He looked confident.

Lebron looked leaner than he did for the World's. Maybe the Cavs jersey's are slimming? Hit some J's. All in all just tried not to exert himself. I wouldn't play him more than the first quarter of any game this preseason. Get him rested up.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> Eric is the same old Eric, it baffles me how he has been in the league so long and still hasn't developed 3 point range.


How has he stayed in the league so long and not developed _2-point_ range???


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Well, on another board I did hear Brown had some real trouble bringing the ball up the floor. Could it also have been Snow/DJ/Wesley were up against Pierce/Telfair/Wally and Brown/Gibson were up against Joe Blow. 


I got to see what play by Gibson and it was the dish to AV on the run, which was really nice, he looked really quick but he also looked like he weighted about 135 pounds. As for Brown didnt get to see any of his action.

I think its Snow/DJ/Wesley to lose and Brown/Gibson to gain, and those minutes wont come to game 15-20.

(1,000th post :clap: ) haha


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

^ Gratz


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I didn't watch the game but I've seen Rondo and Telfair play (against the Cavs as well) and reports are consistent with my previous observations that none of the vets has the footspeed to keep up with these quick PG's. If I was an opposing coach I would run as ragged with high screen and rolls with any quick PG.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> -After watching Shannon Brown in summer league in Vegas back in July I was pretty sure he could help the Cavs in some capacity right away. After watching him in last week's scrimmage and last night's relatively miserable preseason opener I feel even stronger that he's got the potential to be a solid rotation player. However I am also convinced it won't be happening anytime soon. Mike Brown, as reason dictates, is going with Damon Jones and David Wesley in that position for the foreseeable future. Last night Brown didn't come into the game until the starters were wearing T-shirts and flip flops in the third quarter. --One thing Mike Brown tossed out there last night that I'm pretty you won't see in the regular season is Wesley, Damon Jones and Eric Snow on the floor together. I thought all three played alright in the game but, eek, that lineup was ugly.
> 
> --Anderson Varejao struggled a little bit last night. His stats looked OK (10 points, seven rebounds in 23 minutes) but he was out of position an awful lot. Most of that is probably just rust and mechanics. The Cavs were running more pick-and-rolls with him, where he'd set a pick at the top of the key and then run under the basket. The ball handler would go around the wing, where sometimes he'd get another pick, and hit Varejao alone under the hoop. I wrote all about this stuff last week.
> 
> ...


http://blogs.ohio.com/cavaliers_blog/

Hopefully we'll never see the Wesley, Snow, Jones lineup. My God why would you even think that would work. Snow and Jones together is a disaster enough

I hope Hughes jumper starts improving during practice as well


----------

